# Gave the bay a wipe over !



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Gave the engine bay a quick wipe over with an oily rag today 

Couple of pics







Few bits to do yet to get it where i want it , new scuttle panel , re-polish the throttle body , hide the orange dipstick tube and perhaps squeeze a bit more power under those plastic covers


----------



## Bricktop (Apr 30, 2013)

conlechi said:


> Gave the engine bay a quick wipe over with an oily rag today
> 
> Couple of pics
> 
> ...


Very smart ,that's on my to do list,do you buy them pipes like that sorry I'm not up on the mechanical names yet love the chrome you've got going on ?


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

That's one clean engine bay, like the black/polished look, understated but very classy, well done, wish mine looked like that.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Didn't get a chance too see yours on Saturday mark as I was on BBQ all day tbh. It is clinically clean so Colin who won the award must have had a spotless bay indeed m8. Great too meet and sorry we never really got to chat properly about sheit in general.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Mark. Dipstick tube def', and get one of Old Guy's oil rings and you're done.

8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking good mate


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Posted this in the MK1 section , looks like the mods moved it here , an area for some serious detailed cars , something my car is a long way from  but looking to improve as I go along though 



YELLOW_TT said:


> Looking good mate


Thanks Andy , not in your league yet


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Where did you get the oil and coolent caps from?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

caney said:


> Where did you get the oil and coolent caps from?


Hi Steve , was good to chat on Saturday , thanks for the spin in your car 8) the caps are from a Porsche 991 http://www.wotmotorsport.com/-Porsche_O ... 34546.aspx


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hi Mark,

It was good to meet you on Saturday and see how far you'd got with your newest TT 

Bay is looking good, thanks for posting a link to the caps, I think mine definitely needs some of those 

John


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Duggy said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> It was good to meet you on Saturday and see how far you'd got with your newest TT
> 
> ...


Thanks John , good to meet you too 

Trouble is I have come back from the RR day wanting more mods :roll: , I should know better by now :wink:


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Wow! That is immaculate and those caps really set it off nice touch.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark,
> ...


I know what you mean, seeing all those mods on show is fatal 

I have also come away with a longer shopping list :roll:

John


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

looks the nuts!


----------



## Jo's TT (Jun 15, 2013)

Top job


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks better than I have had new cars delivered


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice, a credit to you. Feckin hate cleaning the engine bay personally, usually end up chopping a knuckle or sdlicing as finger.

Mk1 engine bay is much nicer to look at than as Mk2, its just seems more thought went into the design.


----------

